# I have a problem.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

My ice chest ain't big enough. Lol. Sorry, just had to rub it in a little. I'll post a full report when I'm done.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah i would say you need another one.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

I've got an extra one you can use, but I will have to deliver it to the beach personally!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

You need a walk in cooler on a 16' tandem axle trailer!


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

could always throw em back so I can catch some, you hoarder! jk - knowing my luck i'd grid all day and come out with one whiting, man i'm glad trout season is here!


----------



## t-will (Nov 9, 2013)

willygee said:


> could always throw em back so I can catch some, you hoarder! jk - knowing my luck i'd grid all day and come out with one whiting, *man i'm glad trout season is here!*


can you give a few more details?

Where is the surf?....


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

t-will said:


> can you give a few more details?
> 
> Where is the surf?....


assume you're being sincere and not trolling (nvr know these days) - since you only have 9 post guessing ur looking for info... water temps have been 70+ since beginning of april and i think there have been reports of folks already catching trout in the surf here and there... depending on what you are throwing you need to look for conditions that support that. i like throwing tops and wading so i will be looking for relatively calmer, clearer conditions and try to time the tides for when I go. i've nvr done it, but if you are looking to croaker soak (throw live croaker) i think its a little early for that but not certain... probably a ton of other tips that you can search for, post a thread on or websites on conditions but that's essentially how I learned and of course actual experience... if you have other specific questions, ask away - most on here are pretty good with info...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I bet you have a nice 150 qt in the truck and stuffed all those poor fish in the little 48 just for the pic!  

JK! 

Not a bad problem to have... you need to save some room for ice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Let them go so they can get BIGGER!


----------



## dpatel13 (Mar 25, 2014)

I wish I had problems like this, but I need to get better at the catching part first.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

That's a hell of a problem to have. :cheers:


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

I wonder what the freezer looks like?! Awesome job again Sharkchum :texasflag


----------

